# Largest GSD litter whelped.. ?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just curious if anyone knows what the largest GSD litter whelped is? Or where I could find that information? 

One of my breeder's females just whelped 14 puppies! with 13 living and very healthy! Biggest litter for her (this was her 3rd and final litter) and the biggest for my breeder as well. 

I thought I would be funny and send her the information as a joke.. we keep teasing her and saying that her female "went out with a bang!". Both mom and pups are doing fantastic and are super healthy. Mom is a little exhausted but doing great.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Tetley had a litter of 14 , with 12 survivors -- her next litter was 12 and all survived .
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=5628772 , her dam , not on the pdb is Carmspack Ambergris UD , TDX, hic , 

that is a huge litter ,


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Carmen, yes I agree - huge litter!

I will link a photo here soon. I am going to go and help out this week before I leave for vacation on Friday.. and bring mom a steak to celebrate all her hard work!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I could never be a breeder...I would have tons of puppies..because I would want to keep all of them


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I used to work for a vet who bred GSD's and his bitch had a litter of 14 once.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

A friend of mine's bitch had 15 puppies in May last year.
She had a C-Section, but all 15 puppies survived and thrived with a lot of hard support work from her very attentive human Mum! LOL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, I am sure my breeder is very busy and not getting much sleep...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Largest litter(s) we have had...consisted of 12 puppies.
One litter born natural...all survived.
One litter by c-section.....8 survived. 

I really do not like such large litters....I prefer 5-7 puppies.
*Best of luck to your friend! WOW...alot of sleepless nights ahead!*


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

We had a litter of 13 once -- all survived. And we have had several litters of 12.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She was hoping for a smaller litter since this will be the dam's last, but the "old girl" decided she wanted to go out with a bang! 

The only complication was that one pup was lodged a bit too long in the canal and passed.. but the other pups came out great and are all striving and healthy.


----------

